# Lala's babys



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh how precious! Are they all boys, all girls, 2 boys & 1 girl, or 2 girls & 1 boy? How did Lala do with the birth? Was it an easy delivery? Is three all she had?


Enquiring minds want to know...LOL!


----------



## DPpond (Dec 7, 2005)

OMG they are soooo cute. I miss having kittens around. But I think 9 cats is enough lol. I like the stripe on that ones back. Congrats on the babies and enjoy them.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


They have *GREAT* markings


----------



## KittyKrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Aaawww!!! They are precious!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They are soooooo cute :!:


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

ooooh lovely lovely babies  and a beautiful mummy too


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Awwwwwwwww so sweet


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Here's a link to all the news about the delivery and babys. http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=28781

Lala had 2 girls and a boy, the two girls had the black stripes with browny inbetween and browny faces, and the little man had black stripes with grey inbetween and a white face.

Unfortunanly though, one kitten (the little girl in the middle of the first photo) had to be put down  , reasons why are in the other thread. 

The little girl is noticably a bit bigger than the boy, (the boy was born first) Could this be because of different genetics like one will turn out looking more like a siamese (body shape wise)and one will look more like a tabby?

The little boy on the right looks brownish like his sister in this pic even though he isnt really. 








The little girl saying 'look at me im flying!'








The little girl again (you can see Mummy in the background








Little boy meowing








Little boy not liking getting cleaned









Me and my sis are still deciding on names, i know we shouldn't since their not really ours, but i dont care im nameing then anyway! If you have any suggestions please post them


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Such cute kittens but the mother, I think, is even cuter!!! 8O What a STUNNING looking cat!!!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Yea shez such a smoocher too.  

Heres some more pics, sorry there's alot


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, so sweet  , please update us w/ more pics! :wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

There is nothing sweeter in life than new kittens!
thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

We've finally decided on a name for the kittens!  The girl is going to be named Tia which means princess and they boy is going to be named Shay.

Ive noticed that Tia has started to open one eye and they're nowhere near a week old yet. She has much longer fur than her brother, aswell as being much bigger. She already loves tickles under the neck and on her tummy. 

Shay is a little explorer, quite a few times he's fallen out of the basket because he's traveled a little too far. He also likes to complain, he complains when getting cleaned by his mother, when we give him a pat or when he's picked up.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Two adorable classic tabbies! I'm not good at identifying colors on tiny kitties...but someone tell me if that one is a silver tabby. One is definitely brown...but I can't tell for sure on the other.


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Awesomeeeeeeee


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

Awwwww they are all cuties


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh so precious. Are you keeping them all?


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

They're all soo cute... :love2


----------

